# Is he your new boyfriend?



## sasa77

Hi everybody, 

I need to know how to translate this sentence in Tagalog:

Is he your new boyfriend?

salamat!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello. You could say:

"Siya ba ang bagong _boyfriend_ mo?"


----------



## Cracker Jack

Siya ba ang bagong nobyo/syota/papa mo?


----------



## Ajura

A.Siya ba ang bago mo'ng kasintahan?
/sija ba ang bago moŋ kasintahan?/
A more demonstrative form.
B.Sya ba ang bago mo'ng mahal?
/ɕa ba ang bago moŋ mahal?/


----------

